# Winchester 350, New Straight Wall Rifle



## fireline

https://winchester.com/350-Legend

Just saw this.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Wonder who makes the gun, would like to see one.


----------



## ddcollier

fireline said:


> https://winchester.com/350-Legend
> 
> Just saw this.


like to know how this compares to Lundy's 357 max. an is that a new case or what existing case are they using


----------



## Lundy

ddcollier said:


> like to know how this compares to Lundy's 357 max. an is that a new case or what existing case are they using


Very limited data on the ballistics are available that I could find. Case length 1.71" and a .357 bullet, either 150 gr or a 180 gr.

Sounds the same as .357 Maximum. I love this caliber. The really nice part of this being introduced is that they will be offering new guns to go with their new introduction and having ammunition readily available at a reasonable cost ( so they say) This would allow anyone to start using this new caliber very easily. Today the only .357 maximums guns are custom and all ammunition must be hand loaded. This will be a great caliber for hunters of all levels, especially those that are recoil sensitive and young kids. It will out perform any shotgun round easily while providing extended ranges, plenty of downrange energy and low recoil. I love my maximums, these should be almost identical.


----------



## privateer

just another reason to sell you yet another gun in a rather flat marketplace... 

why not just use the 454 Casull? more than double the energy AND that number is from a handgun.


----------



## MagicMarker

I don't buy another gun because I need it I buy them because I want them


----------



## jmyers8

My question is when will one of these companies come out with a small bolt action youth rifle. Seems like youth guns have gone to the wayside even tho alot of these rounds are youth friendly then guns aren't. It would be nice to see a roger American ina youth model or like the crickets just a little bigger and solid.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy

privateer said:


> just another reason to sell you yet another gun in a rather flat marketplace...
> 
> why not just use the 454 Casull? more than double the energy AND that number is from a handgun.


Cost per round, Recoil and dowrange ballistics and did I mention recoil


----------



## PapawSmith

jmyers8 said:


> My question is when will one of these companies come out with a small bolt action youth rifle. Seems like youth guns have gone to the wayside even tho alot of these rounds are youth friendly then guns aren't. It would be nice to see a roger American ina youth model or like the crickets just a little bigger and solid. Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Go look at a Ruger 77/44, perfect bolt action deer rifle and round for youth IMO. My 22 year old daughter is only 5' tall and petite and this is what she hunts with and loves it. I love the gun as well and often grab it and go for a quick afternoon walk thru the woods during season while at my office because it is compact, light, and shoots damn well.


----------



## Lundy

As nice as the Ruger 77/44 is it really isn't close in performance to the 357 Maximum or this new .350. The recoil is also less than the 77/44
If they make this new .350 an off the shelf decent gun gun with readily available good factory ammo it will be an easy choice for many.


----------



## privateer

Lundy said:


> Cost per round, Recoil and dowrange ballistics and did I mention recoil


guess i don't feel it and i shot the 454 in a handgun. put that in a rifle that would be a few more pounds and it will not be much.

its not a plinking round and neither will be the win .350. so cost per round is not a significant as is capability.


----------



## Lundy

I get what you are saying. I hunt with my .444 Marlin also, it is a bad dude, but for Ohio deer the 357 Max is a 170 yd point and shoot gun that is extremely effective on the terminal end that even a youngster can handle with no problem. The current shot gunners will be able to purchase 20 rounds for less than they pay for a box of 5 sabot shotgun slugs today and have a gun that is far more capable at range that any shotgun today.


----------



## privateer

Lundy said:


> I get what you are saying. I hunt with my .444 Marlin also, it is a bad dude, but for Ohio deer the 357 Max is a 170 yd point and shoot gun that is extremely effective on the terminal end that even a youngster can handle with no problem. The current shot gunners will be able to purchase 20 rounds for less than they pay for a box of 5 sabot shotgun slugs today and have a gun that is far more capable at range that any shotgun today.


the straight walled rounds are pushing the limits (IMO) with respect to the distance a dangerous round will travel. if i can't use my old 30-30, then why should this round be allowed. (rhetorical question only)

kind of like the arguments going on over the range & accuracy of the Raven crossbow for archery season.

technology is pushing what we though were the limits before...


----------



## PapawSmith

Lundy said:


> As nice as the Ruger 77/44 is it really isn't close in performance to the 357 Maximum or this new .350. The recoil is also less than the 77/44
> If they make this new .350 an off the shelf decent gun gun with readily available good factory ammo it will be an easy choice for many.


I don't disagree with you at all Lundy the .357 max is a fine round, and I will certainly have a .350 when they are available I'm sure. (Just because if for no other reason). I was simply recommending the 77/44 to jmeyers as a fine youth bolt action round that he was asking about. The 77/44 is so compact and lite it seems as though it was designed as a youth gun and the .44 mag is a very formidable Ohio deer cartridge with readily available and affordable ammo.


----------



## Yakphisher

It will take awhile for other manufactures to get going on this but it definitely gonna very interested cartridge to play around with tho. I still will use my Ruger 96/44 for long while because it will be more handier.


----------



## fireline

https://woodburyoutfitters.com/the-trailblazer/winchesters-new-lineup-of-350-legend-rifles/


----------



## privateer

fireline said:


> https://woodburyoutfitters.com/the-trailblazer/winchesters-new-lineup-of-350-legend-rifles/


its a winchester - where is the lever gun...


----------



## Popspastime

The .357 is probably one of, if not the best, down range cartridge ever produced. Lets take that 454 and I'll take the 357 out on the bench for accuracy shooting and see who prevails in accuracy and longevity at the bench. That is where you prove things to me, not afield. The 158 grain bullet at speed will take out just about anything under 150 yds. If you hunting Buffalo under 50 yds the 454 might get the call, but I don't think anyone here is hunting Buffalo. I'm with Lundy on this, I'm not into getting pounded by something I enjoy doing.


----------



## Doboy

*"The .357 is probably one of, if not the best, down range cartridge ever produced". (?????????)*


Let me see,,,,, (Boys-&-Their-Toys thing)
I'll go buy a new .357 Legend single shot rifle, maybe by F&N? ,,,,, 
AND then pick up Ruger's 450BM 3 shot!!! 
Then add 'Dirty Harry's' .44 wheel-gun on my side,,, you know,,, something light, for just in case.

Now I can go hunt anything in Ohio,,,, deer, pigs, buffalo,,,,,,, & maybe even BIG-FOOT!?
lol,, ;>)
OK,, I thought about it,,,,, Now I want them all.


----------



## Muddy

Looks interesting. Could make a nice lightweight rifle set up or youth gun. That Winchester rifle is pretty ugly looking. I would have a hard time leaving my .450 at home. The .450 definitely has a terminal ballistic advantage. I think that the Winchester advertisement is a little off when comparing it to the recoil of other calibers. The average .450 rifle doesn’t produce 24 foot pounds of recoil. That is what you get in the 444 and 45/70 caliber rifles. The .450 is pretty mild.


----------



## Lundy

Muddy, the 450 is a great round no doubt, but take a look at the 357 max with the 180 gr bullet at 2400-2500 FPS and you'll see there is no ballistic advantage to the 450 over the max


----------



## Muddy

The 357 max has great ballistics, but guns and ammo are very limited. The 350 legend 180 grain round is only pushing 2100 fps at the muzzle per the Winchester ballistics chart.


----------



## Bulldawg

They will hype this up just like some of the other calibers that have popped over the last 10 years . There will be issues buying the gun or the ammo at first , then it will fizzle out . The 450 BM is a outstanding round and very hard to beat . Not to mention there are a ton of buying options in the 450 when it comes to the gun . I purchased the CVA Hunter in 450 and it will do anything I need it to do in ohio for deer hunting . IMO I am going to compare this to the 17 BMAG , tons of hype at the release of it . Now you cant give the ammo or gun away . Im sure it will be a great cartidge , but here for Ohio I think its unnecessary .


----------



## Drm50

Ho-Hum. It's another cartridge on 223 case with 357 bore. If I had a 357max I wouldn't be offing it
to get a 350Win. 1st rifles BAs from Win. When I first herd of it got excited. Thought it was to be a
357 version of 375 Win. Will be a decent cartridge for deer but nothing to get excited about. I figure it will be a hit with AR guys. Only down side I see is if it flops Win will probably drop the ammo. Being 223 case will be no problem for hand loaders.


----------



## Muddy

I would worry about it fizzling out in sales as well. Time will tell. If it looks like it will stick around I might get one for my son in a couple years.


----------



## Drm50

I'm not saying it will flop but the new calibers out in last 20 yrs or so don't have a good track record. Adaption to ARs may give it some bost. A $200 single shot may make it a winner for kids
first gun in straight wall states. It is not the kind of ballistics you would buy if you could use better cartridges legally in you state. Just think of all the new cartridges bought out since 2000. How many made the grade? It's a 351Win repackaged.


----------



## Muddy

I hear you. I’m never one to jump into the latest and greatest craze.


----------



## JOE W

Guns & Ammo March 2019 issue ,ammo 19.00 -22.00 for hunting ammo, fmj will be cheaper, cartridge has similar ballistics to the 30-30 Winchester and the 7.62x39mm. Will the lever gun be made in Japan ???


----------



## Muddy

JOE W said:


> Guns & ammo march issue ,ammo 19.00 -22.00 for hunting ammo, fmj will be cheaper, cartridge has similar ballistics to the 30-30 Winchester and the 7.62x39mm. Will the lever gun be made in Japan ???


I read that same article. No cost savings on ammo over the 450 bushmaster. I watch for ammo sales and can find Hornady ammo for the Bushmaster around $20-$22 per box.


----------



## Saugernut

Muddy said:


> I read that same article. No cost savings on ammo over the 450 bushmaster. I watch for ammo sales and can find Hornady ammo for the Bushmaster around $20-$22 per box.


Where?


----------



## Yakphisher

Did a little reloading research for this and I see only a couple bullets available but none are designed to hold up with accelerated velocity with new 350 so 450 BM by a long shot for the kill shot!


----------



## Muddy

I bought 6 boxes of Hornady Black from Cabela’s last summer on sale for $21.99. Check ammoseek.com. Several online retailers sell it for that price.


----------



## MagicMarker

Just ordered a Ruger American chambered in 350 legend today


----------



## FISHIN 2

Try Northwoods outlet in Pinconning, Mi. I got .450 cal Hornady black for 22.0 a box this spring


----------



## ezbite

NOPE!! saw Melissa Bachman pushing this a few weeks ago... NOPE!! I'll stick with my .45/70 I like the pain and the hole it puts thru bambi


----------



## one3

All this talk about a youth gun. When my age group were young, our youth gun was, the old man's 12GA. That's what we started out with. No wonder kids to day are soft.


----------



## Drm50

When Win made the 35SL and 351 the gun writers bad mouthed them as not adiquate for deer size game. Now they bring it back in another package billing it as a deer killer. It will kill a deer alright but there are many things better.


----------



## MagicMarker

Picked up my new Ruger American 350 Legend today got 6 boxes of ammo 9.99 per 20 round box. Putting Leopold scope on it and will be ready to sight in


----------



## one3

Just trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Muddy

MagicMarker said:


> Picked up my new Ruger American 350 Legend today got 6 boxes of ammo 9.99 per 20 round box. Putting Leopold scope on it and will be ready to sight in


Nice. Have fun and post a report after you sight it n.


----------



## fireline

MagicMarker said:


> Picked up my new Ruger American 350 Legend today got 6 boxes of ammo 9.99 per 20 round box. Putting Leopold scope on it and will be ready to sight in


Lets see a few pictures and a range report.


----------



## DH56

There has been a caliber out there for several years now that does extremely well for whitetails. The 357 Maximum is a real nice round and I had the pleasure of shooting it. It is great for youth hunters and all hunters wanting a solid performing round and good accuracy with little recoil.

The year I used it, it went 2 for 2-all one shot harvests and both of the deer were just under 100 yards. The 357 MGM barrel was on a TC Encore platform so interchanging barrels for different calibers was easy in this case.

Here is some information-
http://357maximum.net/


----------



## MagicMarker

But can you get 20 round boxes of ammo for 10 bucks for the 357 Maximum


----------



## MagicMarker

And the rifle for less than 500?


----------



## Muddy

What kind of Ammo did you get for $9.99?


----------



## MagicMarker

Muddy said:


> What kind of Ammo did you get for $9.99?


Winchester 145 grain. Bought the gun $469 6 boxes ammo $9.99 at Vances in Columbus. Will try and get scope mounted and shoot some time this week


----------



## Drm50

MagicMarker said:


> Picked up my new Ruger American 350 Legend today got 6 boxes of ammo 9.99 per 20 round box. Putting Leopold scope on it and will be ready to sight in


At least they are selling ammo at a reasonable cost. I haven't shot one yet but a friend of mines boy got one and put 2x7 Leupold on it and said its tack driver at 75yds.


----------



## Yakphisher

357 Maximum is pretty much a reloader only round as I haven't seen much ammo for sale and if you do it's expensive.
Looking forward to see a report the 350L.


----------



## MagicMarker

Got scope mounted and sighted in today Dead on at 100 yard center last three shots


----------



## fireline

MagicMarker said:


> Got scope mounted and sighted in today Dead on at 100 yard center last three shots


Nice looking rig and target.


----------



## fireline

Anybody looking for 350 Legend Brass https://www.starlinebrass.com/350-legend/


----------



## Muddy

There is an article about the .350 Legend in this months American Rifleman that I just got in the mail. It looks like quite a few companies are starting to produce rifles and ammunition in this caliber.


----------



## Alaskangiles

MagicMarker said:


> Got scope mounted and sighted in today Dead on at 100 yard center last three shots


Is that the scope they came out with just for the Legend? If so, have you tried the dial yet?

My wife picked one up for her self a couple of weeks back and I haven’t set her up with a scope or anything yet. She wanted it, who was I to say no?


----------



## MagicMarker

Alaskangiles said:


> Is that the scope they came out with just for the Legend? If so, have you tried the dial yet?
> 
> My wife picked one up for her self a couple of weeks back and I haven’t set her up with a scope or anything yet. She wanted it, who was I to say no?


No I put a cheaper leupold scope on it


----------



## Alaskangiles

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TDD11

Does anyone have any experience with the Ruger American Ranch, Savage Axis, Savage 110 Apex, or Winchester XPR, in this caliber? 

I've been considering a new deer gun, and this caliber sounds appealing.


----------



## Drm50

I'm really not interested in 350L. In reasonable range limits it will take deer. Allowing AR crowd a legal cartridge that isn't expensive or hard to get. With powders available today there is a limit on velocity you can get out of any straight case. Manufactures always beat on the velocity of the lightest bullet which isn't normally the most accurate load. I'm more interested in velocity and accuracy than bullet. 95% of the deer I've shot in Ohio with slugs and rifles in WVa, Pa and other eastern states have all been under 100yds. 
What I'm looking for is the best Ohio deer gun to pick off those big bucks that always appear in the open at 200-300yds. In the past you just looked at them because you didn't have a shot. Since 38 is minimum caliber I would like to see a cartridge in 357 or 358 , that would get 2600fps + with at least 150gr semi spitzer bullet. These companies come out with all kinds of off the wall bottle neck cartridges and I don't think any off them are sales winners. There are to many standard cartridges that are as good. If a company would take into consideration the regulations for cal, case length and case restrictions of the state's allowing deer rifle season with restrictions they would have a sales winner. 
A 30/06-308 with 150gr bullet at around 2800fps is good deer medicine for about any condition you will run into in eastern deer hunting. It gives you reasonable chance at that opportunity long shot.
There are lots of legal Ohio guns capable of that distance but unless you are shooting rested its a risky shot. I would like to see a 38cal legal cartridge developed that would equal that. The stubby nature of big bore bullets doesn't allow for much spitzer design and that is a problem also. By the time you get to an accurate bullet you increase weight by at least 20% and that's going to drag down velocity.


----------



## squid_1

If your looking for accuracy at 200-300+ yards why not a smokeless powder conversion of a muzzle loader. hankinscustomrifles.com they have some nice stuff.




Drm50 said:


> I'm really not interested in 350L. In reasonable range limits it will take deer. Allowing AR crowd a legal cartridge that isn't expensive or hard to get. With powders available today there is a limit on velocity you can get out of any straight case. Manufactures always beat on the velocity of the lightest bullet which isn't normally the most accurate load. I'm more interested in velocity and accuracy than bullet. 95% of the deer I've shot in Ohio with slugs and rifles in WVa, Pa and other eastern states have all been under 100yds.
> What I'm looking for is the best Ohio deer gun to pick off those big bucks that always appear in the open at 200-300yds. In the past you just looked at them because you didn't have a shot. Since 38 is minimum caliber I would like to see a cartridge in 357 or 358 , that would get 2600fps + with at least 150gr semi spitzer bullet. These companies come out with all kinds of off the wall bottle neck cartridges and I don't think any off them are sales winners. There are to many standard cartridges that are as good. If a company would take into consideration the regulations for cal, case length and case restrictions of the state's allowing deer rifle season with restrictions they would have a sales winner.
> A 30/06-308 with 150gr bullet at around 2800fps is good deer medicine for about any condition you will run into in eastern deer hunting. It gives you reasonable chance at that opportunity long shot.
> There are lots of legal Ohio guns capable of that distance but unless you are shooting rested its a risky shot. I would like to see a 38cal legal cartridge developed that would equal that. The stubby nature of big bore bullets doesn't allow for much spitzer design and that is a problem also. By the time you get to an accurate bullet you increase weight by at least 20% and that's going to drag down velocity.


----------



## Lundy

Drm50 said:


> I would like to see a cartridge in 357 or 358 , that would get 2600fps + with at least 150gr semi spitzer bullet.


.

handload, not factory on shelf,357 Max, AA 1680, 180 gr bullet, 2450 FPS. Kill anything in ohio 150 and in. If I wanted to reach farther the .444 Marlin, superformance 265 Gr, or Savage smokeless 45 cal. 195 Gr Barnes. Just my choices.


----------



## Drm50

I said there are several Ohio legal calibers that will do the distance but the trajectories have a lot to be desired.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

I ordered a Bear Creek Arsenal 350L complete upper for an unused lower I have. They are of somewhat questionable quality but for $250 I’ll try it out and see what it can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82

It will be interesting to hear the results next week from the people who will being using the 350 legend.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Got the .350 dialed in today. Started out with the Winchester, $11.00 a box 145g. Got it to 3 1/4-3 1/2 groups @100yrds. Was really windy up this way today also. Started shooting the 170g hornady and it didn’t change it a bit. This round seems to shoot very well and Winchester claims zeroed out at 100 yrds will put you dead on at 150. 4-5” drop at 200yrds with plenty of ft pounds left over to kill a deer.


----------



## TDD11

I sighted one in for a friend. Did the same as you, started with the cheap Winchester. Then shot 10 rounds of the Winchester 180gr, and 10 rounds of Hornady.

With all 3 types, my first 2 holes would be overlapping 50%. Then the 3rd shot would be a flyer. I noticed that I did flinch once with it when I had the safety on so maybe I was causing the flyers, I don't know. Haven't done much shooting in awhile, and was shooting uncomfortably, across an old tractor. I let my buddy know that he ought to put a few more rounds through it and see if it's dialed in.

I joined a 350 Legend group on Facebook, and it has put down a ton of deer already in other states. So far rave reviews. I don't recall a single case of someone not killing the deer.


----------



## MagicMarker

I bought the Ruger 350 Ranch rifle couple months back got it scoped and sighted in ready to go. Made the mistake yesterday. Went to Olde English Outfitters. They had the Winchester XPR 350 with the nice wood stock and 22 in barrel on the shelf. Now I’m gonna half to scope it and get it ready to go


----------



## Muddy

MagicMarker said:


> I bought the Ruger 350 Ranch rifle couple months back got it scoped and sighted in ready to go. Made the mistake yesterday. Went to Olde English Outfitters. They had the Winchester XPR 350 with the nice wood stock and 22 in barrel on the shelf. Now I’m gonna half to scope it and get it ready to go


That Winchester with the Walnut stock is a nice looking rifle.


----------



## fastwater

Have shot the 350L out of the Savage Axis II and the MCCG AR Resolute. Looked at the Ruger Ranch Rifle as well as the Winchester XPR's in wood, black and camo. So far, I believe the Winchester gets my nod for what I want.
Yes, the Winchester XPR Sporter with wood stock is a good looking rifle.
According to the Winchester Rep. I was talking to when looking at them, this May Winchester is coming out with yet another wood stocked model that will have a tan/brown Permacote barrel. Don't like the brown color but would really like a satin stainless version.
By the way...the Winchester XPR sport Bergara bbls, smooth 700 actions and a very,very crisp breaking trigger for out of the box.
Am waiting for Remington to come out with their version before committing to getting one.


----------



## Smitty82

I’ve been eyeballing the Winchester xpr 350 for a while, I to would like a satin stainless with walnut stock. Like I said before I’ve been looking forward to hearing the reviews come in next week.


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> I’ve been eyeballing the Winchester xpr 350 for a while, I to would like a satin stainless with walnut stock. Like I said before I’ve been looking forward to hearing the reviews come in next week.


Will be hunting with a friend that will be using the Savage Axis II using the Winchester Deer Season XP 150grn. ammo.
If he shoots a deer, will try and document yardage and such and get pics of entrance/exit holes to post.


----------



## MagicMarker

Muddy said:


> That Winchester with the Walnut stock is a nice looking rifle.


Best part was it had a Black Friday 75 dollar rebate on it


----------



## fireline

I am looking at the Blued Ruger 22'', I have bid on a few but have been the high bidder yet. And yes a satin SS rifle would look nice.


----------



## Smitty82

For those who have the ruger American 350, are magpul mags compatible with it?


----------



## bobk

BIGDADDYDB said:


> I ordered a Bear Creek Arsenal 350L complete upper for an unused lower I have. They are of somewhat questionable quality but for $250 I’ll try it out and see what it can do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How’s the upper working?


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

Just finally took it up to the range and at first everything was going good. I have Leupold Mark AR scope from another rifle that I mounted and after a few shots to get it dialed in, 3 holes touching through a box of Federal 180’s. Switched to the Winchester XP 150’s with the polymer tips...they would not cycle. Bolt wasn’t traveling far enough back to pick up the next round...fiddled with it and had the guy at the shop polish the bolt and feed ramps...still no good. Switched bcg...same deal. Back to the Federals and no issues. Upon further inspection gas block seems to be slightly off and one of the screws on it looks like it backed out a little...would explain why the heavier loads cycle fine. Assuming that fixes the cycling issue, I’d say I have a winner for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Thanks for the update. Did you put the original bcg back in?


----------



## Redheads

BIGDADDYDB said:


> Just finally took it up to the range and at first everything was going good. I have Leupold Mark AR scope from another rifle that I mounted and after a few shots to get it dialed in, 3 holes touching through a box of Federal 180’s. Switched to the Winchester XP 150’s with the polymer tips...they would not cycle. Bolt wasn’t traveling far enough back to pick up the next round...fiddled with it and had the guy at the shop polish the bolt and feed ramps...still no good. Switched bcg...same deal. Back to the Federals and no issues. Upon further inspection gas block seems to be slightly off and one of the screws on it looks like it backed out a little...would explain why the heavier loads cycle fine. Assuming that fixes the cycling issue, I’d say I have a winner for the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you may have "Built a few"...One thing i have noticed on a build is you need to initially oil them much more than you think.

i just ordered two of those same uppers from them and have purchased others from them as well and have had no problems with their quality


----------



## Nitro750

BIGDADDYDB said:


> Just finally took it up to the range and at first everything was going good. I have Leupold Mark AR scope from another rifle that I mounted and after a few shots to get it dialed in, 3 holes touching through a box of Federal 180’s. Switched to the Winchester XP 150’s with the polymer tips...they would not cycle. Bolt wasn’t traveling far enough back to pick up the next round...fiddled with it and had the guy at the shop polish the bolt and feed ramps...still no good. Switched bcg...same deal. Back to the Federals and no issues. Upon further inspection gas block seems to be slightly off and one of the screws on it looks like it backed out a little...would explain why the heavier loads cycle fine. Assuming that fixes the cycling issue, I’d say I have a winner for the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered a .350 upper from BCA a couple days ago. Can you recall how long it took to arrive? They said I'd receive an email when it ships. No email yet, I know the holidays has shipments somewhat delayed. Just curious... Thx.


----------



## Smitty82

Any reports to be made about how this round did during gun week?


----------



## one3

From what I have seen, the round did well. It seems to function better in a bolt gun than a AR. Go to FB .350 legend.


----------



## Smitty82

one3 said:


> From what I have seen, the round did well. It seems to function better in a bolt gun than a AR. Go to FB .350 legend.


I don’t have or want fb...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Just bought a Winchester a couple weeks ago, looking forward to taking it out and getting it on paper, then hopefully out for next years deer season.


----------



## buckbob

i bit the bullet and ordered a cmmg resolute 200 mk4 complete upper in the 350 legend got to see what all the hype is about hopefully when warmer weather gets here i will get to shoot see what its all about


----------



## fastwater

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Just bought a Winchester a couple weeks ago, looking forward to taking it out and getting it on paper, then hopefully out for next years deer season.


Been looking at the Winchesters and Rugers myself.
Really like the smooth 700 action, Bergara bbl, and crisp, adjustable trigger on the Winchester.
Kinda holding off waiting to see if Remington brings something out.
Please give us a range report when you shoot.


----------



## hailtothethief

Are there any straight walls with more versatile rounds? Pretty much .450 is a deer gun only. Is .350 any different?


----------



## jmyers8

hailtothethief said:


> Are there any straight walls with more versatile rounds? Pretty much .450 is a deer gun only. Is .350 any different?


I have a 444 and have killed bear with it and a boar and would venture to say an elk within 200 yards would be dead right there. The force that thing hits with is unbelieveable I would say almost a little to much for deer

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

hailtothethief said:


> Are there any straight walls with more versatile rounds? Pretty much .450 is a deer gun only. Is .350 any different?


There are a couple of groups on FB that’s has all the info you will need. .350 Legend and .350 Legend Hunting. Basically cheaper ammo and much less recoil. 350 shoots flatter. The 350 wasn’t put out to compete with the 450. There are a lot of guys taking deer at 200+ yrds with the .350 but both kill deer with plenty of ft lbs impact. 450 will leave much bigger holes with plenty of meat chopped up. Imo after researching both rounds, the 450 may be a little overkill At the end of the day it’s about shot placement and your ears ringing lol, for me anyway. I’m glad I held off on the 450 and the 45-70. My 350 Savage shoots great groups and has all the power you need for deer and not that expensive to plink once in awhile. But you can’t go wrong with any of these rounds. Personal preference. Good luck.


----------



## hailtothethief

So its smaller than the .450. My question is how much smaller. Can you hunt squirrel with the .350 with out destroying the animal? What would be the smallest animal you’d reasonably take with the .350?


----------



## MagicMarker

Guess you could head shoot the squirrels


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

View attachment 334317
View attachment 334317
View attachment 334317


hailtothethief said:


> So its smaller than the .450. My question is how much smaller. Can you hunt squirrel with the .350 with out destroying the animal? What would be the smallest animal you’d reasonably take with the .350?


Yea you could but the expansion is crazy.you wouldn’t have much left. Yote, fox, groundhog, hogs, deer. It’s basically a .357 round on .223 brass,














way more power than a pistol round. It’s a good sized piece of lead. These are the Hornady American Whitetail 170 interlocks.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

fastwater said:


> Been looking at the Winchesters and Rugers myself.
> Really like the smooth 700 action, Bergara bbl, and crisp, adjustable trigger on the Winchester.
> Kinda holding off waiting to see if Remington brings something out.
> Please give us a range report when you shoot.


I like Remingtons as well, have many 700s, I to was hoping to find a 700 but I don’t think they have gotten into the game yet, The Winchester was the next best thing with the Walnut stock.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I watched a YouTube video and they showed the round dropping some pretty nice deer, for some reason I am wanting to think that Winchester had something to do with the video so you might have seen what they wanted you to see.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I watched a YouTube video and they showed the round dropping some pretty nice deer, for some reason I am wanting to think that Winchester had something to do with the video so you might have seen what they wanted you to see.


Not at all. It’s a legit round. Check out the 350 Legend groups on Facebook. Lotta guys killing a lot of deer in Ohio and Michigan. It got popular really quick. Can’t keep rifles or ammo on the shelves.


----------



## Muddy

The 350 has peaked my interest, but I just don’t know if I could leave my 450 at home. I have killed 5 deer my 450 since I got it last year. All of them were instantly dead. It’s a tack driver, recoil is pretty light, and it hits deer like a hammer.


----------



## one3

The 350 is nice, but I will not buy one. What I have works, just fine. My 45/70 does what I need ti to do. At 71, all I do is walk out some place and sit. It is to hard to get around. To, be young again. Shoot, I would settle for 50.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

The shop I bought my Winchester from will usually deal with me a little on price, they wouldn’t budge on the Winchester though.


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Not at all. It’s a legit round. Check out the 350 Legend groups on Facebook. Lotta guys killing a lot of deer in Ohio and Michigan. It got popular really quick. Can’t keep rifles or ammo on the shelves.


hop I


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> The shop I bought my Winchester from will usually deal with me a little on price, they wouldn’t budge on the Winchester though.
> 
> hop I


Yea supply and demand. That new Winchester Sporter with the Turkish walnut stock looks awesome but you can’t fine one.


----------



## bobk

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsupers...d-bolt-action-rifle-with-turkish-walnut-stock


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsupers...d-bolt-action-rifle-with-turkish-walnut-stock


That's my fav as well.
Like the old school look.
Would like to see a wood stock/stainless version as well.
Awhile back, was at Downs when the Winchester rep was there. He had brought a few different models to stock for John. Didn't have the wood Sporter though.
Looked at the camo stock/black version and really liked it too.


----------



## one3

bobk said:


> https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsupers...d-bolt-action-rifle-with-turkish-walnut-stock


Very nice. I, am old school, nothing like that look. As far as I am concerned, AR's are ulgy.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Vances in Columbus has them.


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yea supply and demand. That new Winchester Sporter with the Turkish walnut stock looks awesome but you can’t fine one.[/QUOT


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Vances in Columbus has them.


Sorry my mistake, just looked and all they have is the synthetic, but they are only $419 after rebate.


----------



## MagicMarker

Olde English had one in stock Sat when I was there


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

https://www.facebook.com/100643348685/posts/10157917535208686?vh=e&d=n&sfns=mo
Older video but tells you some about the round.


----------



## Doboy

.350 Legend
*LOL,,,,, I'm Basing my replys on the fact that I have 'bagged' my last 20 some deer with a .410 pump,,,,,,,,,,
*

#1, DO NOT use a .350 Legend for squirrel,,,,, unless you can hit an eyeball! 
(Pellet guns & .22s are meant for squirrel. ;>)

*Quote, "Pretty much, a .450 is a deer gun only. Is .350 any different?"*
My opinion again,,,, the .450 is an 'ANYTHING IN N AMERICA caliber'. WAY overkill for deer. Sucker Kicks like a horse,,,, it hurts me, specially when shooting it off of a bench. My daughter said 'NO THANKS'! (so I went out & bought 'Her' a .350! lol,,, ;>)
& if you use a .450 for deer,,,,,,, DO NOT HIT THE DEER IN THE HAMS or FRONT SHOULDERS. 

Now, that I have just shot my first deer, broadside at 50yds with a Ruger .350 Legend, I have to say that it is also 'ENOUGH'. 
The bullet went IN, right behind the shoulder bone,, aka the boiler house,,, & OUT through a rib bone & shoulder blade,
The mental picture of the shock & blood trail will be stuck in my mind for a LONG TIME. I'm still smiling,,,, & I can't wait to start re-loading those empty cases! ;>)
The blood trail was easily 3' wide, for about 40yds. Spray Out both sides & mouth!

& beings I'm 'thrifty',,,, & I have to TRY anything & everything, just to see,,,, I hit that deer with a FMJ! (@$9 a box) That bullet, might still be going!!! lmbo,,,,,

MY FOLLOW-UP REVIEWS; (kinda negative, but just the first time out,,,, maybe a heads up.)
I'm almost sorry that i bought the RUGER,,,,
I now wish that it had a 4 shot, trap door magazine,,,,,,* like a MOSSBURGE*. 
I do not like the way it carries, & that uncomfortable 'clip' sticking into my back. And that 'clip' is a pita, specially when shooting off a flat bench. (yes, they were going for the 'carbine' look :<(
And the bolt,,,,, I think it's A very 'SLOPPY FIT',,,,,
When it is all the way open/ back, it is super loose & way out of alignment. But It DOES lock up perfectly.
The trigger pull is very nice,
AND, it IS an 80yd 'ONE-HOLE-ER'


----------



## Misdirection

The guy I own my camp with uses a 35 Remington for bear, that's his big gun! Killed the last bear with a double lung shot.

Many of deer have been killed with a 243. I know OH is straight wall cartridge only, but their all overkill for deer!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Doboy said:


> .350 Legend
> *LOL,,,,, I'm Basing my replys on the fact that I have 'bagged' my last 20 some deer with a .410 pump,,,,,,,,,,
> *
> 
> #1, DO NOT use a .350 Legend for squirrel,,,,, unless you can hit an eyeball!
> (Pellet guns & .22s are meant for squirrel. ;>)
> 
> *Quote, "Pretty much, a .450 is a deer gun only. Is .350 any different?"*
> My opinion again,,,, the .450 is an 'ANYTHING IN N AMERICA caliber'. WAY overkill for deer. Sucker Kicks like a horse,,,, it hurts me, specially when shooting it off of a bench. My daughter said 'NO THANKS'! (so I went out & bought 'Her' a .350! lol,,, ;>)
> & if you use a .450 for deer,,,,,,, DO NOT HIT THE DEER IN THE HAMS or FRONT SHOULDERS.
> 
> Now, that I have just shot my first deer, broadside at 50yds with a Ruger .350 Legend, I have to say that it is also 'ENOUGH'.
> The bullet went IN, right behind the shoulder bone,, aka the boiler house,,, & OUT through a rib bone & shoulder blade,
> The mental picture of the shock & blood trail will be stuck in my mind for a LONG TIME. I'm still smiling,,,, & I can't wait to start re-loading those empty cases! ;>)
> The blood trail was easily 3' wide, for about 40yds. Spray Out both sides & mouth!
> 
> & beings I'm 'thrifty',,,, & I have to TRY anything & everything, just to see,,,, I hit that deer with a FMJ! (@$9 a box) That bullet, might still be going!!! lmbo,,,,,
> 
> MY FOLLOW-UP REVIEWS; (kinda negative, but just the first time out,,,, maybe a heads up.)
> I'm almost sorry that i bought the RUGER,,,,
> I now wish that it had a 4 shot, trap door magazine,,,,,,* like a MOSSBURGE*.
> I do not like the way it carries, & that uncomfortable 'clip' sticking into my back. And that 'clip' is a pita, specially when shooting off a flat bench. (yes, they were going for the 'carbine' look :<(
> And the bolt,,,,, I think it's A very 'SLOPPY FIT',,,,,
> When it is all the way open/ back, it is super loose & way out of alignment. But It DOES lock up perfectly.
> The trigger pull is very nice,
> AND, it IS an 80yd 'ONE-HOLE-ER'


I can’t figure out why Ruger designed the rifle with the protruding 5 round magazine? I hate protruding magazines on bolt guns. I don’t need 5 shots, and the protruding magazine is always in the way. I probably won’t buy the Ruger 350 for that reason. The 3 round magazine on my Ruger 450 barely sticks out below the stock. It’s not an issue for carrying or shooting off a bench. They could have put a flush fitting 3 round magazine on the 350 American and it would have been more user friendly for hunting.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Muddy said:


> I can’t figure out why Ruger designed the rifle with the protruding 5 round magazine? I hate protruding magazines on bolt guns. I don’t need 5 shots, and the protruding magazine is always in the way. I probably won’t buy the Ruger 350 for that reason. The 3 round magazine on my Ruger 450 barely sticks out below the stock. It’s not an issue for carrying or shooting off a bench. They could have put a flush fitting 3 round magazine on the 350 American and it would have been more user friendly for hunting.


Lotta people are complaining about the mag. I’m sure some flush fitting aftermarket ones will be out soon.


----------



## fastwater

Muddy said:


> I can’t figure out why Ruger designed the rifle with the protruding 5 round magazine? I hate protruding magazines on bolt guns. I don’t need 5 shots, and the protruding magazine is always in the way. I probably won’t buy the Ruger 350 for that reason. The 3 round magazine on my Ruger 450 barely sticks out below the stock. It’s not an issue for carrying or shooting off a bench. They could have put a flush fitting 3 round magazine on the 350 American and it would have been more user friendly for hunting.


Agree 100%!
Would have most likely already bought the Ruger if not for the protruding mag. that's surely to be a back scratcher when carried sling style.


----------

